# aba A1 headers



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

half way through my swap and getting it all put back together with tax returns laugh i will be buying a new slew of parts and getting it finished.. my question is what headers have clearance, ive heard the tt/ obx 2.0 headers will fit no problems (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OBX-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories). if you run them can you confirm or negate this? ive also heard the brospeed headers work find. please no guesses. if you have headers on your a1 aba swap, throw me some info on what has worked for you. (trying to stay away from cross flow with downpipe option. thanks in advance guys.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

will not fit you need to extend a mk1 headder or buy the pre extended TT headder or use mk2/mk3 manifold and TT down-pipe.

The tall block headers
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...1_4_20&zenid=a55b0b0ffdd9f3ebee6c9e67910d3e24

or manifold and down-pipe
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_11_4_19


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

Urogolf has an OBX mk1 header in his mk1 with an ABA, says it fits. Also the link you posted is for a mk2/mk3 header. Different design, won't fit at all.

I'm running a mk3 manifold and a TT tallblock downpipe and it works great. I also have an AEG tubular manifold that I will be putting in, kind of like a cheater 4-2-1 header. :laugh: I know you said you don't want to go with the manifold/downpipe option, just wondering why?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

thatcrazylaxdude said:


> Urogolf has an OBX mk1 header in his mk1 with an ABA, says it fits. Also the link you posted is for a mk2/mk3 header. Different design, won't fit at all.
> 
> I'm running a mk3 manifold and a TT tallblock downpipe and it works great. I also have an AEG tubular manifold that I will be putting in, kind of like a cheater 4-2-1 header. :laugh: I know you said you don't want to go with the manifold/downpipe option, just wondering why?


 
Yes a unextended header will fit but it can rub on the body or with slight flex of the motor can crack the header that is why TT makes a extended tall block header for mk1's.

BFI also sells a spacer for stock manifold and downpipes because of the fitment issues.:beer:

The mk4 tubular manifold and TT mk1 downpipe is a great option I personally use the mk4 manifold on a few cars with TT downpipes and the fitment is perfect.


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

Svedka said:


> Yes a unextended header will fit but it can rub on the body or with slight flex of the motor can crack the header that is why TT makes a extended tall block header for mk1's.
> 
> BFI also sells a spacer for stock manifold and downpipes because of the fitment issues.:beer:
> 
> The mk4 tubular manifold and TT mk1 downpipe is a great option I personally use the mk4 manifold on a few cars with TT downpipes and the fitment is perfect.


True on all accounts. He said he didn't have any rubbing or hitting issues (from what I recall), and had clearance for movement. I'll see if I can dig up the post.

I have the BFI Spacer from when I ran that setup. I obviously upgraded and no longer need it. Still have all the studs too (Assuming the OP is interested).


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

He also had no sway bar when fitting and that is 1 of the biggest issues.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4625958-ALAS!-a-stainless-header-that-fits-an-ABA

Looks like the raceland header everyone has fitment issues with for half the price i suppose you could have a headache or save some money.

http://www.racelandus.com/p-138-exhaust-headers-for-vw-mk1-mki-8v.aspx


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have read around the forum that an x flow and down pipe weigh more and are more restrictive. Now, I do not have a dyno not have I completed my engineering degree yet , so I am going completly on what others have said, is this bad information? And the link was a goof on my part, however I'm curious that it wouldn't work the exhaust manifold off the aba top end i bought seemed to bolt up to the 84 head. ( however a coupled of manifold bolts need to be replaced a couple shared off during removal.) Anyways I'm far from a genius in the vw expertise, but I am learning... and my exhaust system is farther down on my to do list anyways... so no real rush just looking for info. However it is coming up . Anyways, has anybody ported their xflow with a pnumatic die grinder to open it up? seems like it could help if I decide to go that route..


Sorry about the novel, but to summarize my thoughts are headers will save weight and flow better.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

((a.v.))mk-1 said:


> I have read around the forum that an x flow and down pipe weigh more and are more restrictive. Now, I do not have a dyno not have I completed my engineering degree yet , so I am going completly on what others have said, is this bad information? And the link was a goof on my part, however I'm curious that it wouldn't work the exhaust manifold off the aba top end i bought seemed to bolt up to the 84 head. ( however a coupled of manifold bolts need to be replaced a couple shared off during removal.) Anyways I'm far from a genius in the vw expertise, but I am learning... and my exhaust system is farther down on my to do list anyways... so no real rush just looking for info. However it is coming up . Anyways, has anybody ported their xflow with a pnumatic die grinder to open it up? seems like it could help if I decide to go that route..
> 
> 
> Sorry about the novel, but to summarize my thoughts are headers will save weight and flow better.



Porting on your own without knowledge can be worse than leaving it stock in some cases.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4628897-Porting-the-8v-head.....&highlight=porting+8v

http://www.scientificrabbit.com/


As far as the manifold weight compared to the header you are correct except for the mk4 manifold.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

The mk2 downpipe or header will not work the bends are all wrong, BUT the manifold does work.


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Svedka said:


> Porting on your own without knowledge can be worse than leaving it stock in some cases.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4628897-Porting-the-8v-head.....&highlight=porting+8v
> 
> http://www.scientificrabbit.com/
> ...


Ah! Great info which I found out the hard way when I did my intake manifold....I was just.. so.. excited... when I bought it lol. I will be doing more research in re subject and appreciate everyone's input. thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

thatcrazylaxdude said:


> True on all accounts. He said he didn't have any rubbing or hitting issues (from what I recall), and had clearance for movement. I'll see if I can dig up the post.
> 
> I have the BFI Spacer from when I ran that setup. I obviously upgraded and no longer need it. Still have all the studs too (Assuming the OP is interested).


Head studs? :beer::sly: sorry, just confused..


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

Svedka said:


> Yes a unextended header will fit but it can rub on the body or with slight flex of the motor can crack the header that is why TT makes a extended tall block header for mk1's.
> 
> BFI also sells a spacer for stock manifold and downpipes because of the fitment issues.:beer:
> 
> The mk4 tubular manifold and TT mk1 downpipe is a great option I personally use the mk4 manifold on a few cars with TT downpipes and the fitment is perfect.


I also use a mk4 mani but had a friend fab up the downpipe since the cost of the TT downpipe is complelely nuts. I used the mk4 downpipe as a basis, fabbed a sort of "collector" which is welded to the DP and gives it the extension it needs to clear the A1 chassis. Was a real PITA IIRC..On the upside, the sound is incredible and I can "feel" the benefit of the mod.


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

^ going to look into this option. What did you use for the collector?


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

((a.v.))mk-1 said:


> Head studs? :beer::sly: sorry, just confused..


Manifold studs. Due to the thickness of the spacer, longer studs are needed for the manifold so that you can bolt the downpipe to the manifold with the spacer in there.

The price of the TT downpipe is up there, but the quality is tits. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

For my aba swap I used the stock manifold and down pipe. The only thing is, is that the dp hits the rack when I launch the car buut it doesn't effect driving and makes no noise otherwise


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

vento86 said:


> For my aba swap I used the stock manifold and down pipe. The only thing is, is that the dp hits the rack when I launch the car buut it doesn't effect driving and makes no noise otherwise


http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1dudomaspa.html

^^ that will fix the hitting issue :beer:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Svedka said:


> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1dudomaspa.html
> 
> ^^ that will fix the hitting issue :beer:


I'm not worried about it. But thanks!


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

any body gone this route? 


http://www.eurosportacc.com/eurosport_performance_mk1_vw_headers_race.htm


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

((a.v.))mk-1 said:


> any body gone this route?
> 
> 
> http://www.eurosportacc.com/eurosport_performance_mk1_vw_headers_race.htm


 it is not made for the tall block.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

((a.v.))mk-1 said:


> any body gone this route?
> 
> 
> http://www.eurosportacc.com/eurosport_performance_mk1_vw_headers_race.htm


 For that price you might as well get the TechtonicsTuning header. Its made for the aba swap 

And urogolf used a obx header and said it cleared perfectly with his swap. And you can get them from fleabay for 175shipped


----------

